
Lexical Song Recommendation (NLP Web App) - farooqsy
http://songreco.shaham.me
======
PaulHoule
I had a hard time making a query it would accept.

Really I want to type "Sweet Home Alabama" and have it work. Instead it
required me to either fill out multiple fields or enter more than 100
characters of text. That's a long query.

I cut&pasted a paragraph from Wikipedia about a famous song and got query
results in which I recognized none of the artists, songs, graph labels, and
other references to (at least) Wikipedia if not the actual world.

BTW, I build this kind of thing and would love to talk shop about it: please
look at my HN account and send me an email.

------
farooqsy
Medium Article Post: [https://medium.com/@shahamfarooq/lexical-song-
recommendation...](https://medium.com/@shahamfarooq/lexical-song-
recommendation-813d663fa059)

